# J-tube site repair



## herrera4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im having trouble coding this:

Following induction of general anesthesia he was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion using ChloraPrep after removal of the wound vac, taking care to avoid contact of the ChloraPrep with the subcutaneous and fascia.  The Wittmann patch was gently opened on the left side of the abdomen just subjacent to the jejunostomy tube site.  There was noted to be some minimal greenish-yellow staining in an area approximately 2.5 cm square.  Further evaluation of this area documented that three of the four sutures holding the jejunostomy tube to the abdominal wall had torn free.  The tube was noted to be still in good position.  Jejunal mucosa, however, was visible.  Accordingly a suture of 3-0 silk was used to tighten the jejunum around the tube. Multiple sutures of 3-0 silk were then used to secure the jejunum to the abdominal wall at the tube site, thus re-securing the jejunostomy tube. 

TIA


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Jul 25, 2013)

*Cpt 49900*

I would take a look at CPT code 49900 - Suture, secondary, of abdominal wall for evisceration or dehiscence.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jul 30, 2013)

i would think a simple repair code


----------

